# Dec 2018 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in December


----------



## hanh (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone. I guess I’ll get this started! 👋

I’m on Transfer #5 trying for a sibling for our getting ever bigger boy. Transfer was this morning!(Im in Australia in case anyone noticed a time difference)  

My OTD is 12the Dec, But i always do a HPT at 8dpt. Anyone else testing in December? 

Good luck an Baby dust to everyone!! 

X


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hello 👋🏻 my test day is 4th December. Had a day 5 transfer on 21st November. This is my second round and I’m getting nervous.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Me too, just had my transfer today as well, I’m from Australia also but had my transfer in Cyprus ! I can’t hold out, I’m a serial tester, usually start at 4 dpt but will probably have to wait an extra day or two as they hadn’t started to hatch.


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi ladies 

I also had my transfer on the 30th. I’m from the UK. It’s my first attempt - a 5dt FET. My OTD is the 10th and I’d love to say I’ll wait but past experience dictates I’ll crumble and POAS way before then! Mine also wasn’t yet hatching - I wonder when implantation might be? Good luck to everyone x


----------



## hanh (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow...love that we’re all early testers! 😂 lol

So 8dp5dt for me will be the 8th Dec. 
Mine was a single transfer and not hatching either...I always thought they implanted within five 1-3 days of transfer? My earliest bfp Was around 7pd5dt. I used to test from 4/5dpt but it drove me crazy! 

Has anyone done double transfer? My clinic doesnt allow it.

X


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Drives me nuts, I’ve been googling like mad to see if I can see any that look the same as mine, the other times I’ve had transfer they have been hatching or fully hatched and the clinic told grades, new clinic this time and all I was told was the dr was happy, well they could all say that lol 
Hanh  I have always done a double transfer, more common in European countries thank goodness, long way to come just for a single transfer but I know ladies do, not me though I want to double my chances of one sticking. Generally hatching ones implant from 1-3 days non hatching ones up to 5 days 🙄 and fets  can be a bit slower still.
Omg had my proluton depot injection yesterday and my  cheek/muscle is still sore today   can’t wait to do another one of those   luckily I only have to do them once a week !


----------



## caza-13 (Sep 26, 2018)

Hi everyone, I've been lurking around for a while and haven't posted before, but I think it's about time. I had an iui on Thursday 29th November so otd for me is 7th December. From very early on I've been getting these poking an pinching pains in my left lower abdomen/groin area. The but I'm not sure if that's a side affect of my progesterone I take twice a day.  

Good luck to everyone testing this month x


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

I’m doing a single transfer.. I’d love to have done a double given my age (I’m 43) but I’m doing this on my own and need to be realistic about a) a healthy pregnancy and b) managing with 2 babies on my own! At this point I’d be utterly overjoyed with 1 healthy one.


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

@caza-13 pinching/poking sounds good! I haven’t felt a thing yet aside from progesterone side effects. Trying to remind myself that it might not have implanted yet and not every woman feels implantation but it’s hard..


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

I’m feeling absolutely nothing as wel, just a bit gassy from the progesterone but that’s it, not even cramping from it.    Last 2 transfers had a slight stitch like feeling 2 days after transfer and tested positive 2 days later, but they were hatching and fully hatched blasts so if these stick I’m presuming it will take a bit longer 🙄


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Secondseven I’m doing this on my own too and feel exactly the same as you about the twin worry. I had 2 put back last cycle but they weren’t great quality. This time I got 3 good blasts so I only put one back. Glad to see someone else is in the same place as me 🙌🏻


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

@lolamac46 Ahh, lovely to meet someone else going for it on their own! You are getting close to testing - have you had any symptoms? I had an excellent quality blast put in too - hoping that mitigates a little with only have 1 transferred.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

I think eset transfer are becoming more common as there doesn’t seem much difference in success rates between the two which is good.


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Secondseven nice to meet you too  I was pregnant 2 years ago from natural conception but lost my little boy at 25 weeks. On my first ivf cycle I didn’t have any symptoms but this cycle over the last 2 days I’m starting to get bad period cramps which is what I was like when pregnant. I’m trying not to read too much into it but it’s so hard not to when you have something to compare it to. I can see people want to test early but I literally don’t want to test at all I’m so scared. How are you getting on?


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

@lolamac46 I’m so sorry for your loss - 25 weeks is a long time gone I really feel for you.. no wonder you’re petrified. Great to hear you’re feeling similar signs though - I’ll keep everything crossed for you! We just have to keep picking ourselves up don’t we.

I’m okay, nervous I haven’t felt anything like implantation yet tbh but I think it’s just taken so long to get this far I think everything gets magnified. I’m doing a double donor too and v disappointingly only got 2 blasts from the cycle so keeping everything crossed one of them sticks (ideally this one!). It’s an especially brave thing we are doing - but we can do it


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Secondseven try not to worry about implantation pain or bleeding as many don’t feel a thing. I think that the 2ww is full of so many symptoms magnified because of the IVF that we end of scrutinising everything. Don’t know about you but they are pumping me full of so much progesterone rought now it causes all the symptoms under the sun anyway. 

I’m sorry to hear the cycle didn’t go as well as expected but like you say it only takes one. Sticking thoughts and baby dust 🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## caza-13 (Sep 26, 2018)

Secondseven  + luckyst4r  I've really tried to not get to excited as it's only my first ever go, so I dont really no what's a side affect and what's an early symptom 

Stacey10 - it could just be me overthinking things. I know alot of people have no symptoms and go on to have positives 

Lolamac46 - I'm doing this solo too. Although mines only iui I had 2 large follicles, so theres the increased chance of twins. On a logistical view 1 child would be better, but on a financial view its 2 for the price of 1 lol 

I'm actually away on holiday currently In vienna. Although my otd isn't until Friday, I've sat in the supermarket with google translate reading all the pregnacy tests. I've brought a clear blue one. I'm really not sure on testing early, or if it would be too soon?


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Casa-13 I would suggest using a frer, they’re generally regarded and the gold standard for poas, if your due to test on Friday and only have a clear blue I would be tempted to wait a day or two if you can, if you can’t and get a bfn, don’t be discouraged by it, wait a couple of days and test again, with my first transfer I tested the night of 3 dpt and it was stark white, afternoon of 4 dpt I got a faint line. Also some people take longer for their  body to process hcg, so lots of variables


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Caza 13 testing early on iui may not be as bad because you won’t have had the trigger shot that you do with ivf, so less likely to get a false positive. I’d try and get as close to test day as possible because once the pupo bubble is burst you can’t go back. Goodluck got 🤞🏻


----------



## caza-13 (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks for the advice ladies. I did actually have a trigger shot with this treatment. I never planned to test early, tbh I just got carried away when i was in the shop. Will see how I feel in the morning


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

@lolamac46 I’m also dosed up to my eyeballs with progesterone. I had the unenviable task of having to ‘take’ it in an aeroplane toilet yesterday whilst flying home from my transfer which was ‘fun’..! Oh the things we do.. 

@Caza13 there is an excellent site that explains how sensitive each test is and when you should/can test - not sure if I can put urls in here but it’s basically countdown to pregnancy com without the spaces obvs. I love this site as it collates stats from thousands of women.

Hope everyone is okay and wishing you all a peaceful Sunday


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

secondseven  I had to do that and I dropped min into the toilet 😂😳 needless to say there it stayed lol


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

@Stacey10 it’s not as easy as it sounds, is it?! 😂 When I finally emerged I had a sizeable queue of quizzical looks too - wondering what had been going on in there! Especially after I whacked my elbow really hard against the door and swore loudly in quick succession whilst trying to get the packet open with freshly washed hands - impossible! Serious design flaw in the packaging..


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

😂😂😂 it not easy at all you have to do origami in there to get them up, not bounce around if the planes goes through turbulence and if there is wee every where ugh 😂


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Melting progesterone pessary’s. What a total nightmare that is! 🤣


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Ok guys it’s my test day tomorrow but looking at my meetings for work I decided to test early. I got a BFP. I am in total shock. I’ve been crying my eyes out and triple checking the results. I don’t quite believe it. Still very early days but I want you all to know it can happen. Good luck to all still to test I’ll keep everything crossed for you 🤞🏻 X


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Omg lolamac     So happy for you, congratulations ! That’s just fantastic news 
, here’s to a happy and healthy 8 months to you, and grow little bubba grow  
Well I have to put my progesterone in the fridge at home as we routinely get up to 34-38 deg so I’d have no hope of them getting up there in the one peice   did a test today and it’s stark white, I got positives by now on both my other cycles, if I haven’t got any type of line by Friday I feel like  I’m out as I process hcg very quickly, I’m due my progesterone injection then, which I will still do but that will be my last one if I haven’t got a bfp by the following Wednesday. I 
Hoping to read of more beautiful bfp’s  in the coming days/wk !


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

@lolamac46 Hooray! Huge congrats - really pleased for you  Wishing you a happy, uneventful next 9 months!


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Thanks so much everyone. I am wishing baby dust for everyone still to test 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Has anyone got any symptoms? I’m trying not to symptom spot but it’s hard. Even though the progesterone is giving out loads of fake signals. Maybe it’s cos I had a day on my own today ruminating.. Very glad I’ve got a friend visiting tomorrow to distract me!


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Secondseven. All my symptoms such as sore boobs and cramps were only there maybe 3/4 days post transfer then they stopped. I started getting a little bit of a twinge a few days ago but put it down to progesterone. That’s the problem, progesterone is the devils work! The 2ww is the most dementing time of your life.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sexondseven I have absolutely no symptoms at all, nor cramps from the progesterone even, I was a bit bloated from the day of transfer until this morning but even that has now gone and I can do my jeans up. Absolutely nothing going on here at all


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Stacey10 could just be your body is badass against progesterone symptoms. There are so many women who don’t get a single symptom and still get their BFP. Try not to worry too much x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

I’m just going on my last 3 cycles, every time I did progesterone, I’d start cramping about 20 min after for about 30 min, this time there is absolutely nothing. Just weird 🤔 as I always took note of how all the medication made me feel before the transfers so I knew what was due to what etc 🤷‍♂️


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

This is my first one so I guess I don't know what to expect.. I've had really huge and tender boobs since I started the progesterone and v light cramps today, but same as @LuckySt4r, not sure I would have particularly noticed if I wasn't paying forensic attention!


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahaha that’s exactly why I have noticed I’ve got nothing because I’m doing the exact same thing  😂 going to keep myself busy all day tomorrow and then I fly home Wednesday


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I been reading your posts and wondered if it’s ok for me to join you. I had egg collection on 26th and embryo transfer on Saturday. No symptoms apart from I can’t sleep 🤨. Otd is 14th December 😬.

Xxx


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Ahh of course! Welcome @WelshbirdWales  I've had trouble sleeping too - woke at 4:30am this morning, annoying! I fell back to sleep an hour or so later and then slept through when I was meant to take my progesterone - was 2 hours late. Does anyone know how tight you have to be with timings please? Little bit worried but not much I can do now..


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Secondseven I did that yesterday except I was 3 hrs late   its really making me tired, I’m pinging during the day from the progesterone and dead tired during the night   ideally it should be taken within an hour, but hopefully we haven’t done anything to upset our levels, I think we should be fine 🤞
Welcome welshbirdwales 👋
Arm continually testing bfn on frer so not very hopeful at this stage  
I’m sitting in a lovely little coffee shop in Athens having an organic cacao, broccoli soup and a lemon tart, treat time !


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

@Stacey10 and @LuckySt4r I've been testing too - BFN today. It's still early days though so not letting it get to me.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Luckystar it’s horrid isn’t it, I’ve practically resigned myself to it not working, they should have implanted by now really   I know fets  can be slower, but my other fet I had a positive by 3dpt, and I’m not having any cramps what so ever, both times last time I felt implantation cramps for a couple of minutes at 2 dpt, absolutely nothing   a bit disappointed as this is my last go and I had to wean to do this cycle, but on a positive note  I’ve managed to buy the kids some Christmas presents in Athens that I haven’t seen at home, I’ve spent absolutely all my money, bar my hotel cost and €10 to get me to the airport   I even had to buy an extra bag to fit everything in as I’d just brought a carry on 😂

Oh secondseven not you too   I think the 3 of us need a   And some damn good luck the way we are going


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Well I’ve gone through 7, yes 7 tests and so over seeing white,   honestly don’t think much is going to change for me, I think having the calcifications in my endometrium is the problem, so there will be no more attempts for me, I’ve also used up the money to do this so that’s it I’m afraid, just disappointed as I ended up missing my daughters graduation for her last year of primary school and she won a technology award as well, all for theses bfn’s 😢 after Christmas it will be time to start getting rid of baby stuff.....
Luckystar hopefully you’ll get your bfp tomorrow or the next day !


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

We are nowhere near out yet, ladies, hold your nerves... x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Well said sevenseconds!

It’s not over til it’s over ladies. If 3/4/5 dpt gave a conclusive answer they wouldn’t bother telling us to wait longer. I’m definitely going to wait until the weekend to test. I think i’ll personally find not knowing easier than seeing a bfp and it being chemical or seeing a bfn. Ignorance is bliss for me but think we all just need to do what we need to do to get through this. 

Also I haven’t even started any Christmas shopping Stacey. You are putting me to shame


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Just realised I got your name completely wrong secondseven!


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

You guys are right   hopefully you’ll all end up with your bfp’s   For me though I’m sitting on the fence regarding things changing for me, but I’ll be here to give bouncy bananas!


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

@chickenlittle, no worries!  

@LuckySt4r There are a lot of emotions to juggle aren't there... A bit of meditation and mindfulness sounds like a very good idea.


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Come on ladies stay strong. I know the urge to test early. I did on my first cycle and got instant regret. The 2ww is one of the most challenging parts of the journey and I know it’s so hard not to test early but try and stay positive. I’ve seen some pregnancy test time lines where people weren’t getting positives until 9-11 DPT. don’t give up!


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Omg I’ve got a faint second line for the first time ever in my life! In all kinds of wonderful shock over here!


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Woo hoo secondseven


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes!! That’s great secondseven. How many dpt are  you?


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Thanks @Stacey10 and @littlechicken  I'm just under 5dp5dt. I just want to pee on EVERYTHING now! Keeping my fingers crossed tight for everyone else x


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Thank you @Luckyst4r


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations secondseven 👏


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Secondseven 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻 So happy for you


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Thank you v much @lolamac46 and @welshbirdwales!  Hope you’re both doing well.


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Morning everyone, how are you all doing? I’m a little anxious this morning that my line has faded slightly since yesterday :s I’ve tested 4 times on FRERs so far: 5:30am yesterday, midday, 22:00 and today at 5am. This morning looks lighter than last night. I’ve tested sporadically on ICs and no lines yet. Also, my boobs are loads less sore today. Having not ever been pregnant before I’m unfamiliar with all this - should I be worried please? Thanks x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Test lines can be different, wait until it’s fpdried and see how it looks then, also each test can cometimes have different amounts of dye I. It and also your wee might be differing strengths as ell


----------



## hanh (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey girls, huge congrats to Lolamac and secondseven! 

I’ve been watching on the sidelines for a few days as Tbh I thought I was out , I just had a negative hunch...well how wrong was I! I caved today and So happy to be able to say we got a BFP! 

Wanted to do a banana dance for us all by yourself but can’t remember where to find them! 

Second seven - tests can totally vary and urine strength plays a huge difference in outcome too. My tests are alway darker I the afternoon as aim rubbish at drinking during the morning! Try to wait 24 hours between tests if you can, and if you do FMU don’t drink to much the night before! 

Hoping the baby dust keeps falling for those girls ahead still to test and sticky Baby dust to everyone whose had their bfps! 
Xx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

So happy for you hanh !     How many dpt are you? I’ve just arrived back in au, still another 6 hours before I get home though 😳


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Congrats Hanh! That’s great news  and thank you for your’s and Stacey10’s reassurance, much appreciated. I’ll try not to worry.


----------



## caza-13 (Sep 26, 2018)

Lolamac46, Secondseven & hanh - Fantastic news and a big fat Congratulations! 

WelshbirdWales - Welcome and good luck. try and keep busy!

For everyone who have tested early - remember every person is different and readings can show later than others. Be kind to yourself + i wish baby dust. 

For the ones still waiting - hang in there! how can 2 weeks feel like such a long time?! keep busy and look after yourselves. 

afm otd is tomorrow, I caved and tested early yesterday and got a faint positive. Repeated again and the second line hasn't gotten any weaker. Im very happy, but trying to be cautious as my clinic ask to test again in a weeks time. 

Thankyou for all the support so far! lets hope December is the month for all of us x


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

That's great news Caza-13 - big congrats! Just want to echo what you said about thanks for the support so far, I've really appreciated it too, thanks everyone


----------



## hanh (Aug 25, 2014)

Ah brilliant news Caza!!! Congratulations!! Im sure you’ll get a solid beta number tomorrow!  

Stacey - I’m 6dp5dt today. This is the earliest I’ve ever got positive. It’s faint but 100% there so just hoping it keeps getting stronger the next few days. Used afternoon urine so will try to do next test tomorrow arvo & 🤞it’s darker! 
Where abouts in Aus are you? I’m in sydney! Moved here form the UK 18 months ago. 

2WW is a killer ladies. Stay strong those waiting for beta. You’ll be there soon. Xx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahn I’m up in  Queensland, currently stuck in Brisbane airport, plane has beeen delayed for 2 hours, won’t get into cairns until 12.15 then an hours drive home   
So I’ve got roughly an half hour to go, then I’ll be 6 dpt, can’t be bothered testing anymore, still not feeling it, have to get my progesterone injection done at dr tomorrow, not looking forward to that one


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Luckystar   It’s 💩 isn’t it  

Ok so going on the photos of my embryos I got, I’ve got a 3bb, 4bb and 4ab which gives a live pregnancy rate of 22, 24 and 44. % and that’s with a top shape uterus which I haven’t got now


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Luckystar this is also my last attempt, no more money left and it’s such a journey, l love coming over here but it adds to the cost, and also the calcifications in my endometrium are here to stay


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Wow so many positive test results here congratulations everyone. For those testing early but not getting the right results please hang in there. The clinic gives us test dates for a reason and everyone’s test can show at different times. Try to hold off until test day and keep yourself busy. Looks like December is a good month for baby dust 👶🏼


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

I just overheard my three year old tell someone I’ve got a baby in my tummy. We have never mentioned to her that there was even a possibility of a sibling. Hope she’s right. 2 days til I test x


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Omg I’ve got a really faint positive on a normal not FR test! My kid is a witch!!!


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Little chicken     Fantastic news for you too  
I’m definitely letting the board down here, yet another stark white bfn for me so I’m pretty much calling it, a bit bummed because I thought at least 1 of the 3 would have tried to implant but obviously not.


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Amazing news littlechicken congratulations 🎉


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Amazing news @littlechicken - big congratulations!


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone who has had BFPs! Seems like so many! Sorry to anyone who's had the opposite result, I really feel for you.

Is there anyone who's waiting until their OTD and doing their own head in with the wait!? I've loitered without posting for a few days and it seems most test early but I'm going to wait and wondered if there's any others here doing the same?

I did a natural FET and transferred a 5d blasto on Sat 1st Dec so my OTD is 12th Dec. Because my cycle had no hormones at all I'm actually due my period between now and OTD if it hasn't worked, likely today actually, and as I've had light cramps the whole time since transfer every time I go to the loo I'm scared I'll see it's all over. It's all so nerve wracking isn't it!?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone - really hope it sticks. 

I’m so sorry Stacey. I really wish everyone could get a bfp. It’s all so unfair xx

Hi willow - feel like I remember you from a while back. I’ve been having cramps and pain in my ack as well so hope it’s a good sign x


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi littlechicken, we were on a board together in May ish  I did my 3 rounds of banking then, and this is my first FET using one of my frosties. Fantastic news that it's worked for you! That's brilliant! x

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lolamac46 (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi willow26. I only tested a day early and managed to resist until then. Probably because I tested early on my first cycle and got a BFN and lost out on the rest of the time of just hoping I was pregnant. If you can hold out then I would do it as long as you can to stay in PUPO bubble, plus most clinics give specific test days for a reason. 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻 Good luck


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi @willow26 I had light cramps from about a couple of days after transfer until now too and got a bfp, so fingers crossed your cramps are also a good sign. Good luck and well done for waiting - it's very impressive!

@Stacey10 and @LuckySt4r, I'm so sorry it's looking like you're both out - having been there myself in the past I know how difficult it can be. Sending you warm wishes x


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks @lolamac46 and @secondseven. Unfortunately I've seen some pink this morning and think it's AF coming. I'm gutted but have that cruel bit of hope that lingers where you think it might still be ok. What's with that?! I made it to day 29 on a usual day 27/28 cycle which seems cruel in itself. I actually had some hope when I made it to the end of yesterday. Now I'm just dreading later today when AF really hits and the full heartbreak comes 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendall.abigail (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi everyone thought I would join in with a chat after years of just reading 🤣 I had ET on Wednesday so my OTD is the 14th! Didn’t realise how hard it is! I’m so inpatient as it is so this is driving me crazy 🤪 Iv had on and off period pain like symptoms since ET has anyone els had this ? Congratulations to all that have got their BFP this month and so sorry to those that haven’t ❤❤❤


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Kendall,

I’ve had on and off period pain too and got my bfp yesterday (although I tested a few days early). Hope the next few days go quickly for you - the 2ww really is the worst bit in the process! 

Xx


----------



## Kendall.abigail (Apr 5, 2016)

Congratulations littlechicken, so happy for you, yes it’s hell! After waiting years you would think 2 weeks would be a breeze. Thanks. Hope all goes well with your pregnancy 😊😘 xx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Please can I join your thread?  I had a fresh transfer today of two blasts (5bc and 3bc), and OTD is 19th December.

Looking forward to chatting to you all! xx


----------



## Willow26 (Apr 30, 2018)

Good luck shootingstar! How exciting 

I'm out. AF hit this evening so I didn't make it to OTD. I'm gutted. Best of luck to the rest of you x

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendall.abigail (Apr 5, 2016)

Ah no gutted for you Willow26. Hope your ok. 
xxx
Hi shootingstar777, so frustrating waiting isn’t it. Good luck with everything xxx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear willow   
I’m basically just waiting for otd, bfn’s for me all the way through so it isn’t going to change, just annoying that you have to keep on waiting when you know the result isn’t going to change


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Stacey10 - So sorry it's a BFN.  However, there was someone just a week or so ago who got their BFP on OTD after testing early.  I know how hard it is to get BFNs up to test day though, and sometimes you just know yourself.  When is OTD for you?

Kendall.abigail - Thanks!  Good luck to you too!  Waiting is the hardest part.

Willow26 - Thank you.  So sorry to read about AF arrival.  Sending hugs x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Shootingstar thanks, my otd is 12 December, I see by your sig that you have had transferred before the same ones as me this time, I’m pretty sure I had a 3bb, 4bb and 4 ab transferred.


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Tests are getting lighter think it’s a chemical


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Husband just pointed out that I’m using different tests each time so need to be more consistent if I’m going to break the rules and test early.


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

@littlechicken - your husband is right. I’ve tested every day since my bfp and my lines are gradually getting darker on FRERs but still v faint on internet cheapies. You can’t compare apples and oranges... Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

secondseven - Congratulations on your BFP!

littlechicken - I agree with your DH and secondseven.  You have to test using the same brand and at the same time of day if you want to compare lines.  But even then, you may not notice a great change between one test and the next if you test every day.  In my first pregnancy I had a BFP very early on and tested again the next day.  It was slightly darker.  But the day after that the test wasn't any darker (not noticeably anyway) and I was convinced it was a chemical.  I realised when I compared tests a few days apart that there was more of a change.  Wishing you luck - when is OTD?

Stacey10 - Still a few days to go until your OTD, I would say it's still too early to be sure.  As far as I can make out, A's and B's are good quality blasts - did you have all three transferred?

AFM - OK so at 1DP5DT, I am obviously starting to symptom spot.  I have managed to stay away from the HPTs, which is great, just 10 more days to go.  My OTD is 19th December and I am determined not to test early.  I know there can't possibly be signs this early so these might be my imagination.  But I remembered this evening that soon after implantation on previous BFP cycles, my very lower abdomen went 'tight' (hard to the touch).  That's happened tonight, and I also have some AF like cramping.  I'm in two minds about the cramping as I have heard this can be the Cyclogest.  Anyone else experienced the abdomen tightness? xx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Shootingstar they should have implanted by 5dptand I should have hcg in my system by now, frer pick up as low as 6 and I know what I feel like when I’m pregnant and I’m definitely not pregnant. I had positives by 3-4dpt last time. Apparently the chances of those embryos are quite low if they implant, the best one, the 4ab only has a 42 % chance if a live baby if it implants. I found a really good graph showing implantation rates and live birth rates for different grades. Of course there are always exceptions to the rules, but not in this case.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Stacey10, so sorry to hear this, we all know our own bodies better than anyone.  Just out of interest, where can I find that graph?  I'd be interested to see where my 5BC and 3BC fit on it - it doesn't sound like they have much chance xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all. Has anyone tried an HCG finger prick test that you can do at home as an early test?


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Shootingstar I got it sent to me via email, if you pm your email address I’d be more than happy to forward it to you  
Curlygirl my friend used it and had no problems


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Stacey 10:
Why do you think your embryos were not of a good quality? They were expanded blastocysts and survived the thawing. Perhaps there are uterine issues.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Stacey10 - Thanks for this   I might send you a PM, but trying to decide whether I want to know what the success rate is haha!  I hope you're doing OK.

CurlyGirl1225 - I haven't ever tried those - where can they be bought?

I hope everyone is doing OK on the 2WW.

AFM - 2DP5DT today and I had a lot of cramping this morning, some backache and feeling cold.  Good news from the clinic today, they froze one of the other embryos at day 6 and it was a 4BB!


----------



## Wishingforasiblin (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all, can I join you? I had a 5dt of a grade 5AB blast yesterday already desperate to feel signs of it implanting. My husband thinks I'm mad but I'm pretty sure I felt implantation on my last cycle which resulted in my DD. 
Lots of cramping today but got told my ovaries are very swollen still and told I need to rest more before I do myself damage. 

Shootingstar- nice to see a familiar name here. We are testing a couple days apart. Fingers crossed it's a lucky week. 

Secondseven- congratulations on you BFP! 

Little chicken- congratulations on BFP. As hard as it is maybe give it a few days between reheating let your body build the levels. When you say you are using FRER what does that mean? I always use the digital tests and then leave it a week to make sure number of weeks have risen. After my first cycle was a chemical I know it takes a few days for tests to read different.

Curlygirl- never heard of a finger prick test before. If be interested to see if they are more accurate? 

Stacey 10- when is you OTD, don't count yourself out til then. Fingers crossed it changes I know someone on the other thread I was on got BFN til test date then got BFP so not over til then. 

My husband won't let me test before OTD as if be a mess getting a BFN and no point torturing myself with the possibility of would change. He definitely keeps me strong as it buy 100 otherwise.


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing ok! I haven’t posted for a week or so.

I did a cheaply text this morning and got a faint positive at 10dp5dt. I’m not sure what to think as it was really faint so thinking it could be from the trigger maybe. My otd is not until Friday. Praying this is real 🤞🤞

How is everyone today? X


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

I had my transfer this morning so I’m now in the official 2ww finally. It’s bern a struggle to get here with two cancelled cycles this year so I’m thankful that my embryo held out and my uterus sorted itself out. 

Roll on 10 days.


----------



## Eloise242 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi 👋 All and nice to see you on the two week wait board CurlyGirl1225 

Transfer was smooth at approximately 12.30 today. Official test date is 28.12. 

All the best🤗


----------



## Lucy101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello ladies hope you don't mind me joining you. 
My OTD is Friday 14th, I had 5dt on the 3rd. I'm trying to hang on for the first time ever for the official day. I always test early and go through a whirlwind of emotions until the fat lady sings! I promised myself I wouldn't do it this time. Its so tough the internal voices have started and i'm really trying to stick out.

I'm really suffering with cramps i'm hoping from the cyclogest playing havoc with my IBS. I have really sore breasts and I'm really tired but I know these could all be evil symptoms of medication and mind games. Also this time I found the egg collection was really painful and felt like I have had a stitch in my sides. All part of the fun I guess.

Lots of really lovely BFP's on here congratualtions. I just wanted to say I'm thinking of all the ladies that haven't been successful this is my 4th IVF this year and I know how much it hurts, a lot of love to you.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Lucy101 - Welcome to the thread and congratulations on being PUPO!  Well done for sticking it out this time.  I'm a serial early tester too, and it's very hard to resist the urge to test.

Eloise242 - Congratulations on being PUPO!  Wishing you luck for the coming weeks.

CurlyGirl1225 - Congratulations on being PUPO too!  Sending you lots of positive thoughts!

WelshbirdWales - Ah this is great news!  It's almost definitely not the trigger at 10DP5DT.  Hoping that line gets stronger for you!  By the way, the cheap internet tests say they are really sensitive (10 mIU?) but actually they aren't.  If you test with a FRER, you will probably get a nice dark line.  Good luck!

Wishingforasiblin - Great to see you on the thread!  5AB is really great quality!  Cramping sounds good!  Everything crossed for us.

AFM - 3DP5DT today and I woke up this morning with no symptoms whatsoever, and didn't have that 'something's going on' feeling anymore.  However, later today, I had backache and have had more cramping this evening.  I don't want to read to much into it, but there definitely feels to be something going on.  It could just be the Cyclogest and cramping as my progesterone levels increase and my body gets used to it.


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Welsh bird I’m still getting faint lines one the cheapies but strong on all other tests. Hope you have tested again and seen a nice strong line. 

Good luck to all you PUPOs and hope we have lots more bfps to come xx


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Hi everyone

Hope you're all doing ok.

@WelshBirdWales, Same as @littlechicken, I'm still getting only faint or patchy results on my ICs - I'd say they really aren't very reliable at all as I'm still getting stronger lines on my FRERs and just had my first HCG beta result which was 312 at 10dp5dt (or 14dpo). I'm not that experienced with interpreting HCG results as this is the furthest I've ever got, but I think that ICs must be pretty poor if they're not picking that result up very well. I had my second blood test today, get the results Friday and hoping for a nice doubling.

Hello to the new members and wishing the best of luck to all you PUPOs! 

x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ok so I’m 1dp5dt and I’m already super impatient to wait. I’ve ordered some cheap tests so I’m going to cave in once they arrive. The earliest I had a positive was 7 days past so it’s still a long wait. 

How do we cope!


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

@CurlyGirl1225 I started testing from 2dp5dt!


----------



## WelshbirdWales (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks @secondseven and @little chicken you have put my mind at ease. Otd is Friday so will use the clinic hot then 🤞

How is everyone doing?

Welcome to the 2ww xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Secondseven ha! I don’t blame you at all. It’ll keep me sane. Which test did you see a bro on at 5 days? A FRER?


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

WelshbirdWales - Definitely doesn't sound like anything to worry about.  Ignore the cheapies as they are rubbish!

secondseven - Haha 2DP5DT that's really early!!  Then again, no harm in having a "baseline" to start from   312 on 10DP5DT sounds really good.  Just to give you an idea on my first pregnancy, my hCG was 718.7 at 13DP5DT and everything was completely fine.  Good luck with the second test and hope it shows a good progression!  Wishing you luck for the coming weeks and scan!

CurlyGirl1225 - It's so hard to wait isn't it.  If you are planning to test early though, FRER is the only way to go.  You can get two from Amazon for about £6.  ICs are all rubbish and none of them as sensitive as FRER.  Last IVF cycle I got a positive at 4DP5DT and the positive on the IC didn't show up until 6DP5DT (although I didn't test on 5DP5DT, so it could have shown positive).  There are also some ICs which give a line even when the test is negative, so those are awful.  I think they are Cassanovum tests.

littlechicken - Great news that your tests are strong!  Wishing you luck for the coming weeks and scan.

AFM - 4DP5DT today and have started getting backache, heartburn and sore boobs.  Some more cramping today too.  Unfortunately I've picked up a bug and haven't been feeling great this afternoon, so hoping that this doesn't affect anything.  Feeling positive at the moment and hoping that the symptoms continue.  Sending positive thoughts to all xx


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

@CurlyGirl1225 I got my first positive at exactly 4.75dp5dt (I know how geeky that is!) and yes, it was on a FRER. I've continued to test on FRERs alongside ICs for interest, but having gone through this experience, I wouldn't trust ICs again - it'd be FRERs all the way. I have splashed out on a couple of Clearblue Digitals too, so I could see the weeks display progress (which it did when I used the second one today, phew!).

@shootingstar777 Thanks for letting me know your betas, I've been googling today to try to figure out where my result was on a scale but it's hard to know what to trust. My clinic said that the number looked 'very good' though when I told them. Just keeping everything crossed now that my little bean sticks. I got really sore boobs 2-3 days before my BFP and what felt like light period cramps for a couple of days before too, so your symptoms are hopefully promising.

@Wishingforasiblin Thank you! I was desperate to feel implantation too, but I simply didn't. I felt a mild twinge on one side at one point for a few seconds, but I'm not sure that was anything significant. I think every pregnancy is different from what I've read, so try not to worry that you haven't felt anything obvious. Keeping everything crossed for you.

@WelshbirdWales Hope you're hanging in there ok x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

A really good site to check your betas on is http://www.betabase.info/
You can see how yours look and the the lowest and highest for your dpo also they have single, twins etc as well, quite interesting to see the range, all records are from pregnancies that have a heartbeat which is good


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

Ahh, thank you @Stacey10  

Goodness - I'm well above the median for a singleton and quite above the median for twins..


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

My twins were 350 at 9dpt or 14 dpo and my other set after that which ended up as one blighted ovum and one single was 440 at 14 dpo
Secondseven make sure your looking at it as dpo not dpt, for dpo you would be 15 when you had your hcg taken, so the median for twins at 15 is 375 and for a singleton is 196.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Stacey10 - How are you doing?  Has anything changed on your HPTs?  Hoping you are OK.

secondseven - I have only just seen on your signature that you are flying solo.  Me too!  You're welcome for the hCG results, and glad they helped a bit.  I like the betabase website too.  Glad to hear your digital test changed.  They can cause a fair bit of stress though as they seem to take forever to change to 3+.  I spent a lot on those tests waiting for 2-3 to change to 3+ when the hCG result was actually far more meaningful


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Shootingstar it’s all over for me unfortunately, stopped meds yesterday so just waiting on a bleed, have an appointment with an obgyn today and hoping she will agree to a dnc, then will hopefully cycle again oct/nov next year, just have to save up some money as it’s a bit more expensive having to come from Australia 🙄


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Stacey10 - Really sorry to hear this.  Wishing you all the very best for your next steps / cycle xx


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

@shootingstar777 Ahh, hello fellow solo traveller! It's an interesting experience, isn't it...


----------



## hanh (Aug 25, 2014)

Stacey, so sorry to hear this too. 😔 Have you been flying from Aus to UK for treatment? Or to somewhere else? Just wondering as I have found ivf to be cheaper here in sydney (going through a bulk billed clinic) than it would be in the uk!
Just curious as to your experience and whether there might still be avenues closer to home. 
So sorry it hasn’t worked this round. I hope the new year brings some new options for you x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahn I’m doing de/donated embryos so going o/s is definitely the easier and cheaper option even when you add in the flights etc. this last transfer I went to north Cyprus and previously my two other positive cycles were in the Czech Republic, but I’m over their age limit now. I’m having a hysteroscopy done next Thursday so will hopefully get some answers  one way or another, whether to proceed and try again or hang up the towel.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all

Great yes I’ve got two packs of the FRER twin packs from Amazon. At £3 a go it’s worth starting early. I think it’s to keep my impatience under control more than anything. I’m really trying to be positive this cycle but then I’ve just sent a message to my clinic enquiring about costs if it’s negative ...

How are you all getting your hcg tests? NHS?


----------



## Lucy101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello ladies I hope everyone is ok
I’m just after some reassurance 😬. I broke my own rule ( of course I did) and tested last night! 
I wondered when everyone’s else’s otd was after 5dt? I have been in such denial I forgot to write down when I’m supposed to test I think it’s tomorrow. My egg collection was 28th dec and my et was 3rd.
Anyway long story short I tested on a clear blue digital last night and got 1-2 weeks bfp but I don’t trust it. I will re test tomorrow with clinic test but I’m scared to believe it. Me and my boyfriend haven’t discussed it because we are too scared for a bit let down. 
I’m also beyond bloated, is anyone finding this? 
Thank you so much in advance xx


----------



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Lucy,

So you are 10 days passed a 5 day transfer? I was told to test at 11 past 5 day. Think you can be confident you are pregnant! Congratulations xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Lucy101 - My clinic say to test 11DP5DT.  I think littlechicken is right that if you got 1-2 weeks on a CB Digital at 10DP5DT then you can trust it.  Congratulations!

CurlyGirl1225 - Yes those twin packs are a great price!  I hope you get good results if you decide to test early.

Stacey10 - Good luck with everything for next Thursday and hope you get more information.

secondseven - Hi there!!  Great to have another person going it alone on the thread!  Yes, a very interesting experience   Fantastic news that your bloods are looking good, are you feeling OK?  Feel free to PM me too if want to chat 

AFM - 5DP5DT and feeling less positive.  I have a confession.  I tested on the evening of 3DP5DT (dilute urine) and got a very very very faint line on a FRER.  So faint I could only just see it in a certain light.  Morning of 4DP5DT and got a very faint line with FMU (only slightly clearer than 3DP5DT).  So I tested with SMU (more concentrated) and got a very slightly darker line.  I tested again this morning (5DP5DT) using SMU and didn't get any line at all.  But, the SMU was only about 15 minutes after FMU, so wondering if I should have held it longer?  I read we should hold as long as possible - I don't really understand why?  Tested again this evening with very dilute urine and got a very very faint line again.  I wonder if I saw the tail end of the trigger on 3 and 4DP5DT?  But would 5,000 trigger be out of my system after 10 or 11 days? xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

I think the trigger should be out by now yes, test first thing tomorrow. I’m sure you’ll have a stronger line.  Congrats!!!!


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

@Lucy101 that is sounding cautiously optimistic... Clearblue's are pretty reliable as far as I'm aware. Let us know how you go but it's sounding like congrats are in order!

@shootingstar777 I'm afraid I do't really know about triggers, I'm sorry, but I do know that my first few lines were so faint they didn't seem to be making much progress for a couple of days but it all seemed to turn out fine. Keeping everything crossed for you. Yes, I'll pm you


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All. How are you all getting on? 

I tested today, 3dp5dt.  Negative.


----------



## Wishingforasiblin (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi all 

Shooting- from What I have read it takes about 10 days for trigger to go out your system so probably out by now. That's early to get positive- did you have 2 put in? 

Lucy- congratulations. I always rely on clue blue have always been accurate for me so sounds like good news. 

Cylurlygirl- you've got a long time OTD everything can change. 

AFM- 4DP5DT. Still getting lots of twinges but not sure if that's just my ovaries still recovering. Last pregnancy I had implantation spotting too which not had this time so feeling quite negative. Hoping to hold out til OTD 1 week to go.


----------



## secondseven (Mar 24, 2018)

@CurlyGirl1225 Hi there  That's still very early.. Fingers crossed everything is doing what it needs to be doing inside you right now.

@Wishingforasiblin I didn't have any implantation spotting at all - I'm not sure that it is a reliable indicator. My clinic said it just depends on whether the embryo hits a blood vessel or not when they are burrowing in. 

AFM I just had my second beta results taken at 12dp5dt: 951! From what I can tell this looks like a good number so I'm pleased.

Wishing everyone a lovely weekend whatever stage you are at.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

secondseven - Wow that is a great increase!  That does sound really good!  Will catch up with you by PM also 

Wishingforasiblin - Yes, I had two put back.  I think one took and then stopped.  Wishing you luck for the coming week or so and hope you manage to hold out until OTD!

CurlyGirl1225 - Don't worry about a negative on 3DP5DT.  It's really early.  I didn't expect to see anything either on that day and in honesty, the line was so faint it may not have been there - and if it was it could have been the tail end of the trigger!  I've found this time that FRERs are not as good as they used to be as they always seem to show some sliver of a shadow where the second line should be so I'm wondering if they can be trusted!  I definitely had a faint line twice (FMU and SMU) on 4DP5DT.

AFM - 6DP5DT and unfortunately FRER is still completely white.  Apart from a very thin sliver which seems to have been in all of the tests that I've considered BFN.  But so light that it really definitely isn't a BFP and more like an indent where the second line would be.  I have heard so many success stories where people have had negative tests all the way until OTD and then BFP but I'm struggling to believe this is going to happen to me.  No symptoms anymore either!


----------



## Wishingforasiblin (Dec 9, 2013)

Morning all. Woke up this morning with really bad lower back pain. I remember the same pain with my chemical 3 years ago. Could if be over already? Feels like AF READY to start. 
Anyone else had bad back ache and got BFP?


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Wishingforasiblin, I have it in my old notes that I had back ache on 3DP5DT with my successful IVF a few years back.  Backache is very common in early pregnancy - all the way through actually!  I really noticed it early on, before a BFP.  AF symptoms can be a good sign.  Good luck! xx


----------



## Molly87 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi all,

I can finally join you! I’m PUPO with 2 blastocysts! One hatching. OTD is Boxing Day! This is my 4th transfer all previous have been BFN. Hope you are all coping ok! xx


----------



## Lucy101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello ladies 

Thank you all so much for your positivity I held out and tested Friday morning with the clinic test, it felt like forever to wait for that second line I think I held my breath for the whole 3 mins but slowly it appeared, I still cannot process it. I did another digital too seen as they come in a 2 pack and bfp eek.
Viability scan is 31st dec. 

I read somewhere that it takes 1000units a day to leave your system so 10,000 10 days etc. Not sure if that is helpful. 

Good luck to everyone still hanging on to OTD it’s so tough going. Fingers are crossed for everyone. 
Sorry it’s so hard to go back on my phone to be more personal but I’m thinking of you all.
Xx


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi ladies, jumping in here also.

After unsuccessful fresh ICSI transfer last month I still had two frosties, so have gone straight ahead with semi natural fet this month (it was supposed to be natural, but as all the drugs last month seemed to mess up my regular cycle they gave me femara to kick start things, and ovitrelle to help time ovulation, and progesterone because it makes me feel less anxious! They said they don’t usually give it for fets)

I had one blast transferred yesterday. My clinic only recommend blood tests, not hpt, but otd would be Christmas Eve and I’ll be in another country so they’ve said if I can’t get a blood test done somewhere (unlikely I would say!) then use the hpt and repeat it in a few days. So I guess around 12dp5dt which would be Boxing Day. Really hoping for a positive before that!!

Great to see some bfps already, and hoping all of you still waiting get the result we all want.

Shooting star just wanted to say that on my successful cycle I tested out the trigger using internet cheapies. There was a faint line on 5dp5dt, definite negative on 6dp5dt, that depressed me so much that I didn’t test on 7dp, (and I felt convinced that af was arriving all that day) or on the morning of 8dp, but on the afternoon of 8dp5dt i had a positive feeling, did a frer test and got a fairly good bfp, so hang on in there! 

Check my diary (in my sig below) and scroll down to the tww part to see my symptoms xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

noelle80 - Great to see you on the 2WW board! Congratulations on being PUPO! That's a great idea to get extra timing assurance and progesterone support for FET. I was actually thinking of doing exactly that in January if this cycle is BFN. I have one frozen embryo. Wishing you luck for the coming weeks! Thank you also for the link to your story which is really reassuring.

Lucy101 - Congratulations on your BFP! Wishing you the best for the coming weeks and for your scan. I'm not sure about the trigger. Mine was 5,000 units and some are 10,000. It has a half-life of a number of hours (and I can't find for sure how many), but let's say its 36. That means the amount reduces by half every 36 hours. But I don't think that 5000 units equates to a blood level of 5000 either, so I have no idea how to begin to work it out! It might not overall be that different to 1 day per 1,000.

Molly87 - Great to see you on the thread and congratulations on being PUPO! It sounds like today went really well. I will reply to your other message on the Nov/Dec board!

AFM - 7DP5DT today and still BFN for me. However, I had an extremely faint line on a FRER using SMU this morning. It's definitely there but very very very faint. I used another test later today and it was a Clearblue Early Detection (I usually avoid those as they once gave me a false positive) but it was completely white, with no hint of a line whatsoever. Are these tests much less sensitive than FRER or am I just clutching at straws? I know this was not using FMU or SMU, and urine was not concentrated, but surely if there was a very (VERY) faint line on FRER this morning, I would have seen _something_ on a CB Early Detection later today?


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Shootingstar frer pick up any amount of hcg, as low as 6, the other tests aren’t anywhere near as sensitive nas frers, so the only thing you can do is test again using a frer and hopefully that line will darken up for you.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Stacey10, thanks for that.  I have some arriving from Amazon today but I'm not hopeful as my FMU test with Clearblue Early showed absolutely nothing.

AFM - 8DP5DT and BFN today.  I think I'm counting myself out on this go and will stop testing.  I'll do one more on OTD only because I have to do that.  I think that both of my embryos started to implant but stopped.  Looking forward now to my FET, which I might be able to start on this next cycle as transfer will be early to mid January (fingers crossed).  The frozen embryo is a 4BB which is better quality than the two I had transferred this time, although it was frozen on day 6 so it may be a bit slower xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All 

Congratulations on the bupa. Frees are definitely the earliest tests out there. 

I tested this morning 5dp5dt. Negative. I can help but feel it’s an unsuccessful cycle. So many things against me this month. Fluid in my uterus and a few lost cells on thaw plus an awful cold.


----------



## Hopeandpositivity74 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi Ladies Can I join you?  I’m currently 9dp5dt FET, I’ve been testing since Friday 6dp5dt, has a faint line on a FRER tests that’s progressively got stronger but CB digi still BFN ☹ Losing positivity and just wish the CB would catch up? Any ideas?

Xxxx


----------



## Lucy101 (Jan 23, 2014)

Morning just having a read, just wanted to say hang on in there to those testing early, it so torturous I totally feel your pain. My last 4 fets I did the same.

Curlygirl I was signed off work for 6 weeks with flu and a chest infection through out my whole long protocol I just couldn’t recover there was talk of cancelling then freezing embryos but we kept going. I was sure there was no way I would get any quality embryos let alone a bfp so don’t give up yet it’s still early.

I wouldn’t trust cheap tests I have a bunch of pound shop tests ( being a serial tester) and none of them have worked, made for a very tense time! 


Lots of love to everyone
Xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Lucy. I know I’m early but I’m not feeling any different at all. I did a cheapie today and negative  I’ll start using the 4 FRER from tomorrow as that will be 7dp5dt and by 10dp I should know for sure. 

Hope. That’s sounds like a positive.  The clear blue are less sensitive


----------



## Hopeandpositivity74 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks girls, CurlyGirl when is OTD, just to put your mind at ease I had a terrible cold/flu virus at transfer and for the whole of the last 2ww, my little boy is now 21 months old 😉xxx


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi ladies

Can I join you please had two 5 Day blastocysts transferred today. OTD 28/12


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome SKC. Hope your wait goes quickly

Hope. Otd is Friday 22nd, that’s 10dp5dt


----------



## Wishingforasiblin (Dec 9, 2013)

Welcome SKC. Congratulations on being PUPO.

Hope and positivity- clear blue don't pick up as early so hold on a few more days and I'm sure it'll catch up. 

Curlygirl- hold on hope, there are lots of people who don't get BFP til test date.

Shooting- how you doing? Have you held off more tests? It's good that you know you've got your frostie as back up but stay positive until it's officially over. 
You have all made me want to test early so have bought 2tests ready will do one Wednesday which will be 9dp5dt and then a digital on OTD Friday 11dpt. My supermarket only sells own brand or clear blue so clear blue it is hoping they pick it up. 

Hope everyone else's wait are going quickly.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Wishingforasiblin - Thank you.  I'm really glad I have my frostie as I think I will be needing it!  This month is sadly not to be.  I just know it.  Well done for holding off on the tests!

SKC78 - Welcome to the thread and congratulations on being PUPO!

CurlyGirl1225 - Good luck for your tests tomorrow!  Not everyone feels different 

Lucy101 - Thanks for the positive words.  I hope you're doing OK?

Hopeandpositivity74 - Welcome to the thread and congratulations on being PUPO!  Good news about your second line.  CB Digital are not as sensitive, try not to worry, although I know it's hard.

AFM - 9DP5DT and my FRER this morning was completely white.  Not even a shadow of a line where the other would be.  I'm definitely out now!  I've also been suffering with awful period pains today which really do feel like period pains and not implantation cramping / pulling and stretching.  I realised AF is due also and I have been feeling very down today which is a sure sign for me.  I don't think AF is planning to hold off until OTD, but at least it won't be a nasty surprise whens she comes!  Sending positive thoughts to all xx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry to read your update shootingstar


----------



## Wishingforasiblin (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry to read that shooting star. AF shouldn't be able to start if you're on cyclogest though so could be anything.

AFM- I caved and tested this morning, 8dp5dt got a BFP. Really hoping it can't still be trigger it was 2 week's ago. Still getting really bad AF cramps though so if it is real BFP hoping it's not a chemical. I don't remember these pains with DD.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

I’m sorry Shootingstar. I agree the drugs should stop AF appearing. I feel cramps but I’m sure that’s the progesterone. 

Great news Wishing. Well done for holding out. 

I tested again on a FRER and negative. 7 dp5dt 

I got a positive with my daughter at 7dp. Such a painful process


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

The Cyclogest didn’t stop AF, which arrived right on cue with my dates this morning. This is the second time it hasn’t prevented AF so perhaps I need more progesterone. But either way, this confirms my BFN. Hopefully will be able to start on this cycle to do my FET.

Congratulations to all those with BFPs so far and good luck to those still waiting! I’ll pop in and out but will move over into the Dec / Jan board now. Sending positive thoughts to all! xx


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry again shootingstar but it’s good that you’re straight into your your next plan. Good luck x


----------



## Wishingforasiblin (Dec 9, 2013)

Really sorry to hear that shootingstar- glad you can look forward. Definitely ask about extra progesterone support hopefully it will give you your bfp next time. Thinking if you  x


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Tested this morning. Negative. 

OTD is tomorrow but I’m sure I’d have got a faint line by now. I really think I’m out.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi CurlyGirl1225, so sorry to read this   xx


----------



## Wishingforasiblin (Dec 9, 2013)

Very sorry to read that curly girl. 

My OTD today- BFP. Clear blue to go 2-3 weeks so all on track. Wishing you all the best of luck in the future. X


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear of the BFN  

Congratulations wishingforasiblin 

AFM 4dp5dt had a few twinges earlier in the week but nothing today, I tested 7dp5dt last time and got a bfp so thinking might do the same this time round


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

SKC78 - Good luck with your test!

Wishingforasiblin - Huge congratulations on your BFP and 2-3 weeks on your OTD sounds strong!  Wishing you all the best for the coming weeks and first scan!


----------



## Ianaleena (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi everyone hope it’s ok to join, I’m on 6dp 4dt with two embies 4A 4AA so hopping we can have a little brother or sister for our little boy who’s 3 tomorrow 😀
Good luck to all with BFP and just hold in their to everyone waiting to test


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi everyone, sorry I haven’t posted for a few days, been trying not to obsess (impossible) and been busy with Christmas preparations & travel which has been good. 

Shootingstar I’m so sorry to hear about your bfn. Great that you have your fet all planned already though. Waiting is hard but at least you have Christmas & new year to distract you a little. 

Curly girl I know the chances are minimal but I hope your test today is better than yesterday  

Wishing, congrats on your bfp and it’s always nice when the digital gives the number of weeks you would expect!

Good luck to everyone else still waiting (im)patiently.

Afm - 8dp5dt(fet) and I’ve git a fairly definite bfp! Not as dark as the control line yet but I’ve been testing since 4dp, got a super faint line on 5dp and it’s been getting a little darker each day so I’m cautiously optimistic!!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

noelle80 - This is fantastic news, congratulations!  What a lovely Christmas present.  Everything sounds good.  Wishing you the best for first scan!

Ianaleena - Good luck for your 2WW!


----------



## SKC78 (Nov 9, 2014)

Congratulations Noelle80

I tested today 7dp5dt (FET) and got a bfp with frer 

Good luck to all who are yet to test


----------



## Eloise242 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello 

Sorry to those who have tested and got a BFN

Tested yesterday 12dp 6day blast. and got a BFP 🤗

Congratulatins if you received a BFP and goodluck to the future testers.


----------

